# Phoenix Thermotransferdrucker



## blimaa (24 August 2013)

Hi

Ich schaue gerade etwas herum nach einem Drucker für den Sondermaschinenbau. Das heisst für: Klemmenbezeichnung, Datenschilder, Sensor/Aktorbezeichnungsschilder etc. was man halt so braucht.

Dabei ist mir der Thermotransferdrucker (Für Farb-Kartendruck)  von Phoenix ins Auge gesprungen. Benutzt noch jemanden dieser Drucker? Wie sind die Erfahrungen? Was muss man da als Einstiegspreis rechnen?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Blockmove (24 August 2013)

Wir haben div. Systeme (murrplastik, cembre und Phoenix) verglichen.
Die Drucker sind eigentlich alle ähnlich. Große Unterschiede gibt es bei den verfügbaren Bezeichnungsschildern unf vorallem bei der Software.
Hier hat uns Phönix am meisten überzeugt. Es gab zudem ein Aktionsangebot mit Rollen- (Etiketten), Schilderdrucker und Notebook.

Fazit:
Wir sind zufrieden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MRT (25 August 2013)

Wir haben auch das Angebot (2 Drucker und Laptop) von Phoenix gekauft! Funktioniert perfekt und leicht in der Handhabung!!!


----------



## blimaa (25 August 2013)

Hi

Das klingt ja super, doch mit was muss ich den da rechnen? So ungefähr? Eher 500 oder 5000 Euro?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## MSB (25 August 2013)

Naja jetzt Listenpreise:
Der Drucker Thermomark Card kostet nackt 2300€ oder als Einstiegsset 2540€
Die Restlichen Kosten hängen dann eigentlich primär von deinen zu bedruckenden Materialien ab.

Wobei so 3-4000 Euro solltest du schon mal rechnen.

Bedenken solltest du aber auch:
Gerade in Bezug auf Sensor/Aktorbeschriftung, das es sich immer noch "nur" um einen Thermotransferdruck handelt, was halt von der Chemischen Beständigkeit bzw. Abriebfestigkeit zu brücksichtigen ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2013)

Abrieb ist weniger das Problem. Dafür gibt es Tüllen, die das Schild schützen.
Chemische Beständigkeit ist natürlich ganz klar ein Thema.
Hier sind geprägte Edelstahlschilder natürlich besser.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## apalm (26 August 2013)

Wir haben auch das Set inkl. Notebook von Phoenix gekauft und sind sehr zufrieden.

Sowohl Thermocard als auch Roll laufen top.

Dieter welche Hüllen benutzt ihr für Sensorkabel < 5mm?


----------



## UniMog (26 August 2013)

Wir haben Phoenix Thermotransfer siehe Bild ... war im Angebot für 900 euro 





und den von Wago SmartPrinter für 400 Euro.....
Damit beschriften wir fast alles von S7-300 Baugrupen bis Bedienelemente und Typenschilder.
Bei Phoenix finde ich persönlich die Software CLIP PROJECT 8.3 besser und das bedienen aus bzw den Export aus Eplan P8 heraus


----------



## Blockmove (26 August 2013)

apalm schrieb:


> Sowohl Thermocard als auch Roll laufen top.
> 
> Dieter welche Hüllen benutzt ihr für Sensorkabel < 5mm?



Wir verbrauchen noch unsre Restbestände von Murplastik. Da passen 9x20-Schilder

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## iolo (17 Mai 2014)

Hi

wir haben in unserer Firma auch den Thermotransferdrucker und bedrucken Folienetiketten wie z.Bsp. diese hier für Privatpersonen und anderen Firmen.
Der Drucker läuft sehr gut und auch schnell, wieviel so ein Drucker kostet weiß ich nicht 
Falls man also mit einem Thermotransferdrucker liebäugelt, kann man nach meiner Erfahrung mit einem Phoenix nichts falsch machen.

Liebe Grüße Iolo


----------



## SPS-freak1 (17 Mai 2014)

Guten abend, ich bin gerade über dieses Thema gestoßen und hoffe hier kann mir einer eine frage beantworten, die letzte Woche auf meiner Arbeit aufgekommen ist. Wie beschriftet ihr denn eure Kabel? wir machen das aktuell noch mit weißen Jahn Etiketten in einem Weidmüller Träger. Das drucken ist allerdings etwas kompliziert bzw nachdrucken auf einen halben Bogen schwer möglich. 
Unsere BMKs beschriften wir allerdings schon mit dem Phoenix Thermomark Drucker. 
wir würden jetzt gerne diese weißen Bögen durch welche ersetzen die mit dem Drucker bedruckbar sind. leider können wir bei Phoenix auf Anhieb keine finden die ungefähr diese Größe 30*7 haben. 
wie macht ihr das denn? 

vielen dank. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (17 Mai 2014)

@sps-freak
Also wir verwenden die KMK2 nebst entsprechenden EMT Schild.
Feldgröße ist 29x8 und das ganze wird einfach mit Kabelbindern befestigt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (18 Mai 2014)

Wir verwenden die als Kabelschilder gibts in unterschiedlichen Größen und Materialien, die kann mann mit den Thermomark Roll ausdrucken!
https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...id=0817316&library=atde&pcck=P-12-04-01&tab=1


----------



## MRT (18 Mai 2014)

Scheinbar funzt der Link nicht!
Hier die Type: [h=1]Kabelmarker - WMTB (35X15)R - 0817316[/h]


----------



## SPS-freak1 (18 Mai 2014)

Danke für die antworten. Am besten gefällt mir bis jetzt der kmk2. haben auch schon an andere Typen die direkt am Kabel befestigt werden gedacht, dabei haben wir nur den Nachteil das man schlecht einfach mal einen Nachdrucken kann beim Kunden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wutbürger (18 Mai 2014)

SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> ..., dabei haben wir nur den Nachteil das man schlecht einfach mal einen Nachdrucken kann beim Kunden.



Hallo SPS-freak1,

 Wenn dir die Investition nicht zu hoch ist, hätte ich noch eine universelle
 Lösung für für die Baustelle: Link

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## SPS-freak1 (19 Mai 2014)

oh Danke wutbürger, ob sich meine Firma das leisten kann weiß ich nicht sicher, aber da ich in mancher Beziehung Perfektionist bin ziehe ich da Dymo vor 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------

